# SSL Erneuern



## Andre (24. Sep. 2009)

Hallo

mein SSL ist abgelaufen und ich hab die ein neues SSL bekommen ohne diese zu generieren (daten sind vom letzten Zertifikat übernommen worden), da sind drei Zertifikate drin welches muss nun wo hin.
*SSL Request:*
*SSL Zertifikat:*

Vielen Dank


----------



## MiNoS (24. Sep. 2009)

*SSL Zertifikat + root*

hallo!

ich nehme an du hast von deinem TrustCenter das neue Zertifikat und auch das root und intermediate Zertifikat geschickt bekommen.

in welchem system arbeitest du windows / linux und für welche anwendung ist das zert.?
dann kann ich dir sagen wohin damit!

lg
MiNoS


----------



## Andre (24. Sep. 2009)

Danke

Ja ich habe die erneuerung vom TrustCenter auf das letztjährige einfach erneuert.

Ich habe Linux.

ich nehme an das www.meinZerti.com.crt ist noch vom alten erneuerten, nur die SSL Request oder SSL Zertifikat in ISPConfig müsste ich ersetzten nur weiss ich nicht ob beide und welches der drei wohin kommen.


----------



## miglosch (25. Sep. 2009)

Hi Andre,

meines Wissens sind nur die Dateien *.crt und *.key wichtig und sollten im ssl Pfad deiner Domain zu finden sein. 

Wie dieser Pfad lautet und welchen Namen das Zertifikat und das Key-File tragen müssen, findest du in der entsprechenden *.vhost-Datei deines Servers.


----------



## MiNoS (25. Sep. 2009)

Leider kenn ich die ISPConfig nicht und kann hier nicht viel sagen.

Um sicher zu sein welches Zertifikat welches ist einfach

```
openssl x509 -in zertifikat.crt -inform DER -text
```
eingeben falls das Zertifikat binär ist oder

```
openssl x509 -in zertifikat.pem -text
```
falls das Zertifikat base64 codiert ist.
Die Ausgabe gibt dir detailierte Informationen über Aussteller, Subject und Gültigkeitsdatum somit ist jedes einfach zu identifizieren.


----------



## Till (25. Sep. 2009)

Du musst nicht neues generieren oder irgendwelche Shell Befehle ausführen.

Nimm einfach den certificate request, sende ihn zu Deiner SSL authority. Du erhältst dann ein ceues certificate von denen. Das kopierst Du einfach in das Feld certificate and wählst als Aktion speichern aus.


----------



## miglosch (25. Sep. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Du musst nicht neues generieren oder irgendwelche Shell Befehle ausführen.
> 
> Nimm einfach den certificate request, sende ihn zu Deiner SSL authority. Du erhältst dann ein ceues certificate von denen. Das kopierst Du einfach in das Feld certificate and wählst als Aktion speichern aus.


Stimmt, so hab ich das auch schon gemacht und es funktioniert einwandfrei!

Mein Vorschlag bezog sich auf den Fall, dass man den CSR nicht auf dem eigenen Server erstellt hat. In meinem Fall war es für ein Wildcard-Zertifikat...


----------



## Andre (25. Sep. 2009)

Danke
ist mir Klar hätte eines Request sollen, hab ich jedoch nicht sondern nur verlängert.
Und suche nach einer lösung dies manuell zu machen.
Also im entsprechenden web hat es ein *.crt .csr .key *und* .key.org* .
der crt ist die request.

Ich hab ja Verlängert und sollte nach den letzten daten verändert worden sein.

Und manuell such ich noch nach der Lösung.

Oder mal einfach gefragt ist eine Verlängerung keine weiterführung des alten, ist direkt mit Rquest ein neues einfacher.


----------



## Till (28. Sep. 2009)

Bei einer Verlängerung baruchst Du nichts am Request zu ändern. Mach bitte einfach das, was ich oben gepostet habe, also nimm den bestehenden request, lass ihn erneut signieren und kopiere das neue cert ind das cert feld und wähle speichern.


----------



## Andre (4. Okt. 2009)

irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht.

Ich habe ein neues SSL Erzeugt und das SSL Request an die Zertifizierung gesand, das alte habe ich nicht gelöscht nur ein neues erzeugt.

Von der Zertifizierung habe ich ein .crt bekommen und dieses in die SSL Zertifikat Kopiert und Zertifikat Speichern ebenso den Web Server neu gestarted.

Bekomme aber weiterhin den Zertifikatsfehler. Bei aufruf des Zertis ist aber ersichtlich dass es bis 2010 gültig ist.

Was mache ich falsch.


----------



## miglosch (5. Okt. 2009)

Zitat von Andre:


> irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht.
> 
> Ich habe ein neues SSL Erzeugt und das SSL Request an die Zertifizierung gesand, das alte habe ich nicht gelöscht nur ein neues erzeugt.
> 
> ...


Welcher Art ist der Fehler?
Sagt dir dein Browser, dass der Domainname nicht übereinstimmt?
Das könnte daran liegen, dass der CSR auf domain.tld lautet, du aber die Domain über www.domain.tld aufrufst... Zumindest hatte ich diesen Fall mal. Ich hab dann einfach einen CSR auf www.domain.tld erstellt und schon war Ruhe. Die Anleitung hierfür habe ich hier in den Howtos gefunden und auch aus dem Netz gezogen...


----------



## Andre (5. Okt. 2009)

Danke

ich habe ein Verständnis problem mit der Zertifizierungsstelle gehabt.

Das neu crt gesendet und ein generiertes Zerti bekommen, nun funzt alles.

Besten Dank


----------

